# List of underlying causes of IBS



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I am still going through the process of trying to determine what is causing my IBS (or at least what issue may be contributing to the symptoms). I wanted to put together a list of things that I have been tested for/treated for and was wondering if people could add to this:

- pancreatic enzyme deficiency

- bile acid malabsorption

- dysbiosis

- FODMAPS

- food intolerances

- food allergies

- psychological issues/stress

- parasites

- celiac disease

- abnormal gut motility


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Western diet?
Long sitting hours typing on the keyboard?
Circadian rhythm disruption?
Western clothes putting pressure on our guts?
Western lifestyle in general?


----------



## Gamin (Nov 29, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> Western diet?
> Long sitting hours typing on the keyboard?
> Circadian rhythm disruption?
> Western clothes putting pressure on our guts?
> Western lifestyle in general?


hehe, i have IBS-D and I do all of those things 

i eat a western diet 

i spend all day on the computer :

i have terrible sleep patterns 

i wear tight clothes cus i want to impress the girls i see at walmart


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I dind't want to include another one because I've been accused of religious fanatism before (and I am not religious). But being too sexual can also be detrimental for our health and, in particular, for IBS.

There was a user (his nick was "simp1e" I think) that recovered forgetting about sex and focusing his energies and efforts on something else.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Like, having too much sex? Thinking about sex? Masturbating? (I think I recall a topic about the connection of d and Masturbating).


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

marleyma said:


> Like, having too much sex? Thinking about sex? Masturbating? (I think I recall a topic about the connection of d and Masturbating).


Check this thread:
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/236994-how-i-cured-my-ibs-d/

And this one:
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/251218-weird-embarrassing-question-need-ideas/?fromsearch=1


----------



## mk_ruah (Jul 10, 2014)

Best advice I ever got - just give up your favorite / comfort foods for a few weeks and see what happens. I learned more doing that even than the FODMAP.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

im not completely sure about the following but

- hypohydrochloria

- structural abnormalities of the gut (diverrticulus etc)

- SIBO

- vitamin deficiencies (unlikely, but eg a symptom of severe zinc deficiency is diarrhea)


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Not sure that there is any evidence for a connection between a Western lifestyle and IBS, not between sex and IBS. Thanks for the suggestions from Vanessa - does anyone else know of any?


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

2 parasites: giardia lamblia and blastocystis hominis.


----------



## jmttdr (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey,

I suffered for years but did not visit the doctors due to being young and embarrassed. Fortunately for me I have found out that I was gluten intolerant and has cleared my symptoms of daily diarrhea and suffering from tension headaches at least 3/4 times a week.

Since finding this out and starting the road of trial and error, I have read many testimonials, especially in regards to the headaches that food allergies were wrongfully ruled out.

Gluten took about 4 days to clear from my system and it was the best thing I have ever done. It may be worth trying in case you haven't yet.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Processed foods, GMOs (if some of these crops cause bees to die due to BTs and other toxic substances, how good can they be for us?)

Also adhesions (also known as scar tissue). They can cause pain and GI motility disorders, including SIBO because it interferes with the cleansing waves of the small intestine. They do not show up on standard imaging tests, and Drs do not like to talk about them. Adhesions can be caused by inflammation, female issues (which often go undiagnosed and/or inadequately treated), injuries from falling, sports, car accidents. And surgery. I suspect that adhesions could be a factor in a good share of people with GI issues where the recommended treatments have not helped.


----------



## IhateIBSlol (Feb 9, 2014)

S-T-R-E-S-S


----------



## vjsingh8888 (Mar 23, 2015)

According to me

50 % food intolerance s and 50 % Stress


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

IBS is due to a disturbance or imbalance of the microbiome, the bacteria that inhabit our intestines. Please follow the link. There is a special section that talks about IBS.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3448089/

Also, the fact that Dr Thomas Borody is reversing IBS via an FMT, points to/reinforces the conclusion that IBS is due to a disturbance of the microbiome. Glen Taylor is also reversing IBS via FMTs.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

What about over use of antibiotics and the effects of Glyphosate on gut bacteria . Are people here aware of the practice of soaking wheat in Glyphosate prior to harvest ? It's a practice that began in the late '90's to make it easier to separate the wheat from the chaff . Personally , I think most wheat intolerance is actually a reaction to Glyphosate .


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Sgali said:


> What about over use of antibiotics and the effects of Glyphosate on gut bacteria . Are people here aware of the practice of soaking wheat in Glyphosate prior to harvest ? It's a practice that began in the late '90's to make it easier to separate the wheat from the chaff . Personally , I think most wheat intolerance is actually a reaction to Glyphosate .


Both antibiotics and glyphosate can be detrimental for our health. It's not good that they are in our food.


----------

